# Popsicle is a Pudgy Budgie



## SnowHedgehog (Jun 24, 2015)

Hello! :001_smile:

I haven't posted on the forum in quite a while, but, I'm looking for some pudgy budgie help and figured this was the best place to go (seeing as I've already seen my avian vet about this :wink1: ). Also, this will probably be a long read so I apologize in advanced for that 

Popsicle has always been a big girl, however, she never has and still does not have any issues flying, climbing, breathing, or otherwise getting around, in fact, she's the best flyer out of the two, so it boggles my mind that she's so hefty. She is a pet store budgie so I have no idea if she's a blend of a larger budgie, if it's poor genetics, or if it's a dietary problem, but it's starting to become more of a concern. Seeing as the dietary problem is the only thing I can change, I was hoping you guys could lend me a hand with my "Budgie Weight Loss Plan".

My vet told me cutting down the seed would be a good place to start (for both Bridgette and Popsicle), so over the past 2 days (they saw the vet 3 days ago) I've cut their daily seed down from 2tsp to 1 & 1/2 tsp and they've been acting totally normal so I think they're ready to move onto phase two. Normally I fill their seed (and pellet) cups once a day and leave it in for the remainder of the day so they can use it as they please. I can see how this is the *most likely* reason for her weight gain as she can eat the seed over the pellet as she pleases so I'm going to be changing their feeding schedule as follows:

-Dispose of any uneaten seed/seed hull after each feeding
-Feed seed twice daily, 1tsp in morning and 1/2tsp in the evening ~ Possibly go down to 1&1/4 tsp
-Remove seed after morning feeding and do not replace until evening feeding
-2tsp pellets (Harrisons/Zupreem mix) daily, always left in cage
-At least one type of vegetable always left in cage

I am currently feeding them Hagen brand seed which my vet says she is not a fan of, and while she had not heard of Volkman seed, I've seen it recommended many places (including this forum) and would like to switch them to that brand. The bird store I usually go to does sell Volkman seed, however, they moved in March and won't be open until at least the 15th of December. Would it be detrimental to her weight loss if I left them on Hagen until the store re-opened?

As for vegetables, they have branched out and have been eating more and more new vegetables but *only* if they are clipped to the side of the cage, never in a dish. Does anyone have any tips on getting them to eat veg from a dish? And how much veg should they get in a day?
The rest of the plan involves:

-At least one type of vegetable daily
-One fruit weekly 
-Try new ways of feeding vegetables: millet holder, kabob, weave through bars, etc.

Please feel free to input any advice or personal experience you guys have had with getting a budgie to lose weight, I'm more than grateful to receive any help or tips I can! :001_smile:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The information in the following links should be helpful for you:

Obesity and Overfeeding Pet Birds

Is your Bird Overweight?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-disease-illness/290266-nutritional-diseases.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-diet-nutrition/315033-healthy-diet-your-budgie.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-diet-nutrition/309849-quality-seed-mix.html

*


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

I am also on the constant battle against obesity with my pet shop budgie Lemon. We went from 53g to 43g over two months. Most of what you're doing is what I did to get her weight down, only I didn't have food in there 24/7. In my experience this only encourages snacking. I mix harrison pellets with my seed mix from the vet and give my budgies 1 tsp in the morning and 1 tsp at night of this mix with unlimited fresh vegetables and herbs throughout the day. Maybe you can try this? Also, avoid corn. It is a grain and while high in vit A is also high in sugar, which makes budgies fat.


----------



## SnowHedgehog (Jun 24, 2015)

Thank you, Faery, for the links!  I've given them all a thorough reading. I saw on the Niles Animal Hospital that they recommend the two meals a day method so hopefully this works out well for Pop. I'm also going to try Cute Little Birdies method of sprouting seeds and see if that works for me because I never could get the jar only method to sprout. 

Thanks, Moira, for letting me know that this helped you and Lemon!  I was just wondering how often you weighed Lemon? Some websites I've found recommend weighing 3 times a week and others say daily or every other day. Good to know about the corn, as well!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Brit, 

Everyone's given great advice and I can only say good luck to you and little Popsicle on helping her lose some weight! I hope it all goes well :thumbsup:


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

I weighed her every day. I got a kitchen digital scale and a small round in lid and put a small amount (like, 5-10 individual seeds) of millet in the lid then set the scale to read 0. Lemon would come and eat the millet, unable to resist, and I'd check her weight at the same time. I get her weigh, she gets a treat, she's not scared of me or my hands, everyone wins.


----------



## SnowHedgehog (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks again, Moira!  I'll start her daily weighing tomorrow. I usually weigh them in a small critter keeper on a digital kitchen scale (I imagine it's similar to the one you use) but I'll start giving her a few millet seeds in there so she sees it as something positive.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Best wishes with Popsicle's new diet and exercise plan!

Please be sure to post updates in this thread on her progress.

Before and after pictures here would be great as well! *


----------



## SnowHedgehog (Jun 24, 2015)

I will definitely be sure to post updates in this thread!

I think before and after pictures is a great idea  They never seem to be on different perches when I'm trying to take photos  so the before picture has Bridgette in it as well, but, I think it's a good judge to see how Popsicle (left) has a fat pad on her lower stomach area and on her upper/mid chest area versus Bridgette (right) who has no obvious excess fat pads (according to my avian vet). This photo was taken yesterday morning and her weight was taken a few minutes ago.

*Before Photo - Starting Weight of 52gm*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Brit --

I'm so glad you are taking the necessary steps to ensure little Popsicle has a healthier lifestyle. :thumbsup:

Great "before" picture. *


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

Good job taking positive steps for Popsicle! I know Moira did a great job with her Lemon. My Oscar is similar in that she has no issues with flying, etc. She's not qute as heavy, and the vet just recommended I cut her seed down and get her to eat a higher percentage of her pellets. She, of course, doesn't like her pellets much. I have started trying her on Roudybush crumbles and she is doing better. I was feeding too much seed, and letting her and her cage mate have pretty free access all day long. No more.
Anyway, keep us posted... Popsicle is darling, by the way!
PS.. Oscar is on the left below ( the full figured girl!)


----------



## SnowHedgehog (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks, Judy, Oscar is so beautiful! I do think cutting down the seed and switching to twice daily feedings is already making a difference in their energy levels. Bridgette quickly took a liking to the Harrisons Super Fine pellets and Popsicle learned to eat them from her, she isn't yet eating as many as she should but we're definitely making good steps  

As an update, I finally got sprouting to work :whoo: so now I'm wondering if I can totally replace their daily seed with it (assuming they'll eat it) or if I should offer some "dry" seed and some sprouted seed?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

If they eat the sprouted seeds just like they eat the dry seed, then replacing their dry seed with sprouted is fine  

I'm glad Popsicle is on the road to recovery! You're doing a great job with her 

Keep us posted! :fingerx:


----------



## SnowHedgehog (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks, Starling!  I will offer them the sprouted seed for their dinner tonight and see how it goes over.

UPDATE:
They approve of the sprouted seed! Sprout tails and all! :thumbup:


----------

